# How to hang screws from soffitt - the underside of the outer edge of the roof



## Synthia212 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am uncertain as to the correct terms, sorry, but the question is: How do I hang screws from the underside, or outer edge, of the edge of the roof? I think it is called the soffit. I am trying to put screws there, to support connecting a looping wire from the ground to the roof over about a 6 foot long space, for Morning Glory vines to climb up, without being attached to the house or putting in any sort of lattice. I did it long ago but the edge of the roof was apparently homemade, it was wood, and easy to figure out. Now, this edge is painted aluminum and it doesn't really feel like there is wood underneath....?
Thanks for any help you might be able to offer. 
Synthia


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the aluminum probably doesn't have wood at least directly above the soffit but there might be some higher up ,you could install the screw into the fascia maybe,that the wood that the gutter attaches to


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

In most cases, the 'Fascia' is made of wood, then it is covered by a thin sheet of aluminum, or plastic to keep the weather off!
When the aluminum is installed, it should lay flat against all the exposed wooden surface. However, the installer, for what ever reason, may have left space between the bottom of the wood and the aluminum sheeting! 
To find out, if this is the case, drill a small hole upwards, thru the aluminum, then push a paper clip that has been straightened out, into the hole. You should be able to feel it encounter the wood inside! This will tell you how far, the wood is in! Knowing this, you can buy wood screws (brass is best) that are long enough to be screwed into the wood. Buy some washers and slip them on to the screws before installing them. Then, wrap your wire around the screws and then back around itself. The washers will keep the wire from pulling off the screws!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is what they are talking about.....


----------



## Synthia212 (Mar 8, 2009)

*thank you all*

thank you all, that is very, very, kind and helpful
Synthia


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Synthia212 said:


> thank you all, that is very, very, kind and helpful
> Synthia


 You are welcome! Post a pic of the Morning Glory's when they bloom! :yes:


----------

